# First Planted Tank Spam 29G



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I started out with my first fish tank, a 10G, about 3 months ago. After only about 1 month, I needed something bigger. I picked up a 29G and got that set up with a few plants. Since then I've slowly added more plants to try to fill it out. Many thanks to many members on BCA for either giving me great deals on plants or even sometimes for free! This forum has helped me out tremendously as a new aquarist. Without further ado, the spam.

*Male German Blue Ram*

















*Female German Blue Ram*









*Otto Cats*

















*Riccia Pearling*









*Failing Riccia Carpet*









*Amano on Marimo*









*Full Tank Shot*









*Figure 8 Puffer (in old 10G)*

















All feedback is welcome!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

tank looks nice!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank
Thanks for sharing.
Cheers!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks! I think I will be scrapping the riccia and getting a diff carpet plant. Any suggestions for 2wpg, diy co2, and ei dosing?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

good call on the riccia, i used to have some in my 10g foreground, the stuff always got lose and grew everywhere.

I find glosso works fine in my mid light tank, just keep on trimming plants back that overshadow it, or move clumps out from the shadow a bit so they'll root nicely. Mines already grown together, and i was unsure if it would even take in my tank. Only thing is at the start you may think its not gettin enough light simply because it grows up, after a couple trimmings it'll stop if the light is fine.

You could try Marsilea drummondii, if the light isn't as much it'll simply throw out one leaf clovers instead of 4 leaf  still looks nice though

otherwise your stuck with grass imo. If you really want to try HC, you can try a clip on light with a cfl twister pointed down towards the foreground until it roots and grows out, then take the lamp away, once its established it should keep.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Awesome tank. Thanks for posting


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

*sigh* That is a beautiful planted tank, the kind of tank that I dream of. And your puffer is a charming fellow.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Neven, I think I might try glosso considering you have had success with it, and we have the same tank size. I think I would have better luck with glosso than with HC.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Just an update on how the tank looks like now. Unfortunately, the L. Aromatica on the left side is dying and the Micranthemum Umbrosum didn't work as a carpet plant for me so those areas are looking bare. I did add a Red Tiger Lotus, Hygrophila Corymbosa Siamensis 53B, Hemianthus Micranthemoides though. I really like the green on the Hygrophila Corymbosa Siamensis 53B.


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

hey do you have any side pics of your puffer? that puffer has wierd patterns for a figure 8


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Maybe I'll try to take some tomrrow. Weird or not, I like him


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the tank looks amazing! nice job on scaping it


----------

